

A new iPod Touch is coming out for the holidays, it's thinner than the previous model - ideas101

It has the same display, but integrated volume controls, which was the #1 request Apple got for an iPod Touch, Steve says. It has a built-in speaker, "it's for casual listening," he says, and has the Genius playlist creation and the App Store.
======
yan
I don't know if I speak for everyone, but can you stop spamming the front page
every ten minutes with updates from the press release that we can all get from
Gizmodo or Engadget?

I'm sure people will discuss that major points while it's over.

~~~
popat
all news headlines here are part of the press releases anyway - also there are
HN readers who only read news here so its important for them to know the
latest...

